
Amazon Rekognition – Image Detection and Recognition Powered by Deep Learning - dwynings
https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/aws/amazon-rekognition-image-detection-and-recognition-powered-by-deep-learning/
======
netinstructions
Pricing (for first million images / month)

Google Cloud Vision $1.50 per 1,000 images[1]

Amazon Rekognition $1.00 per 1,000 images[2]

Interesting that when Google Cloud Vision first came out it was $5 per 1,000
images (for label detection), but they reduced it on Nov 15, 2016. [3]

[1]
[https://cloud.google.com/vision/pricing](https://cloud.google.com/vision/pricing)
[2]
[https://aws.amazon.com/rekognition/pricing/](https://aws.amazon.com/rekognition/pricing/)
[3] [https://cloudplatform.googleblog.com/2016/11/Cloud-
Machine-L...](https://cloudplatform.googleblog.com/2016/11/Cloud-Machine-
Learning-family-grows-with-new-API-editions-and-pricing.html)

~~~
Qworg
Microsoft's offering is $1.50/1000 calls as well.
[https://www.microsoft.com/cognitive-services/en-
us/pricing](https://www.microsoft.com/cognitive-services/en-us/pricing)

------
ranman
If you guys want to see an example of this in action I made a stupid little
demo. You can tweet @AWSCloudNinja a selfie and it will replace your face with
a ninja mask.

I'm waiting to post the code until the new boto models are out but it's all in
python and lambda functions.

(I work for AWS)

~~~
daveguy
Can it put fruit hats on kitties?

~~~
monksy
No but I code a thing that would put hats on people.
[https://mrmonksy.com/p/ProjectFunnyHats#.WD9gybIrLRY](https://mrmonksy.com/p/ProjectFunnyHats#.WD9gybIrLRY)
(It was a project for a class)

------
Veratyr
There are a lot of services like this (Google Cloud Vision, IBM Watson,
CloudSight, Clarifai, Imagga) but I'm yet to see one that lets me provide my
own dataset. That's what I'm most interested in.

So far the only solution I know of is to take Google's Inception net and
train/host it myself somewhere.

~~~
anko
[https://developer-preview.clarifai.com/guide/train#add-
image...](https://developer-preview.clarifai.com/guide/train#add-images-with-
concepts)

Try this - Clarifai is run my Matthew Zeiler, who's imagenet results really
kickstarted the whole deep learning craze.

~~~
davidbarker
Clarifai's web interface for training with your own images is great, although
a little slow — but that could be my computer.

I've used their standard/general model for classifying most of the images for
the search on my site, and would love to use custom models for various side
project ideas I have, but the price is way too much for me ($0.46 per concept,
per month).

~~~
jasonnovack
Hey, Jason from Clarifai here. Reach out to us. I'd be interested in hearing
more about your ideas, and how we might be able to support them. Fun fact:
we're willing to give volume discounts based on number of concepts, inputs
(indexed image search results), or predictions (tagged images).

~~~
davidbarker
Thanks for getting in touch, Jason. That's good to hear! I'll be sure to
contact you when I've sifted through my ideas.

------
simonebrunozzi
Worst AWS product name after Elastic BeanStalk.

~~~
mattkrea
It's just named after the product they bought:

[https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-04-05/amazon-
sa...](https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-04-05/amazon-said-to-
acquire-ai-based-image-analysis-startup-orbeus)

The ReKognition API

~~~
simonebrunozzi
And so? They didn't name RedShift (great name!) after the company they
acquired.

~~~
mattkrea
I don't care either way--I was just pointing out that they didn't choose the
name

------
daviding
[https://console.aws.amazon.com/rekognition](https://console.aws.amazon.com/rekognition)
gives me a "Please (re)authenticate or return to
[https://console.aws.amazon.com"](https://console.aws.amazon.com") error.

Anyone else getting this or is it not open yet?

~~~
asteadman
Yeah. Same. Similar thing happened to me when lambda came out. I'm guessing
they are still rolling it out to everyone.

------
asteadman
Anybody know whether it is kosher to use Rekognition (or comparable
Google/Azure/Clarify solutions) as a source of "supervised" data to bootstrap
your own in-house ML models? I'm pretty sure the TOS would frown upon that,
but it would beat manually tagging your own datasets, plus its hard/impossible
for them to enforce.

EDIT: in retrospect, the pricing means its probably not economically viable.

------
mrfusion
Are there other similar services out there or is this completely new?

It looks really awesome.

I know this is silly to ask of a cloud company but some kind of offline mode
would be really useful for robotics and for the security example. Maybe it
could be limited like you request n specific things you want to recognize and
it stores the relevant data locally.

~~~
wmblaettler
Google's Vision API:
[https://cloud.google.com/vision/](https://cloud.google.com/vision/)

------
rinchik1
"appears to be female - 100%" "does not have a beard - 99.2%" :D

------
tehwebguy
Awesome, I never knew what happened to these guys!

We used to use it to count faces and get some basic demo data from the photos
our animated GIF photo booth takes. One day it shut down but we didn't know
why until now!

~~~
coleca
Feel free to give www.kairos.com a try. We have a world class facial detection
and recognition service, as well as emotion analysis on still images and
video.

(Disclosure CTO of Kairos.com)

------
bikamonki
Will this help me tag and classify my thousands of personal photos? Once it
recognizes a face will it tag it and identify it the next time I call it with
the same person on another picture?

~~~
davidbarker
Yes.

> You can also use Rekognition to compare faces and to see if a given image
> contains any one of a number of faces that you have asked it to recognize.

------
randomflavor
Does anyone know (I don't see in docs, but maybe?) if this has the power to be
able to make an image hash for comparison to other images? To be able to do
tineye type stuff?

------
turingbook
It is based on Orbeus's technology which was acquired by Amazon. Orbeus was
found by two Chinese guys in Boston University.

------
chrisan
Is there an AWS product that is similar to catchoom.com or slyce.it

Something that recognizes specific items rather than generic terms?

~~~
Dunedan
The closest service provided by Amazon to achieve that I'm aware of is
Mechanical Turk
([https://www.mturk.com/mturk/welcome](https://www.mturk.com/mturk/welcome)).
It's of course a completely different approach, but depending on the problem
it might be a viable solution as well.

------
diyseguy
This comes rather fast on the heels of Yahoo releasing their NSFW source code

~~~
novacollie
AWS Rekognition's core technology is coming from Rekognition.com, and the
company Orbeus behind it was acquired by Amazon in 2015.
[https://www.google.com/webhp?sourceid=chrome-
instant&ion=1&e...](https://www.google.com/webhp?sourceid=chrome-
instant&ion=1&espv=2&ie=UTF-8#q=orbeus+venture+beat)

